# IUI Girls BFP Part 19



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck to all of you having scans today, Doods I wasn't entitled to a dating scan, so paid for a nuchal, they shoudl be more compasionate and understanding of what we have been through, we need weekly scans xx

Love to all and new home Cx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Candy,

I wouldn't mind so much, but it seems that I do get a dating scan anyway - just not with them! The other nurse who arranged the scan for me was lovely. I think the nasty one must have got out the wrong side of the bed this morning!

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

I envy you all having these scans, I had one at 6wks and 4 days and officially only get one more at 16 weeks, which is ages away, however my parents have kindly offered to pay for us to have the nuchal scan done at 12 weeks, so less than 2 weeks to wait until I have that one.  Hope bubs is ok!


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Good luck with the scans girls-but they are addictive-think I had about 8 in total (3 becasue of a problem though).

Have just put a couple of new Immy pics in the gallery.

Hope you all have a fab Easter-am really looking forward to four whole days with my girl-planning birthday stuff for Wednesday.

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!
*Doods -* so pleased it all went well.  and  to the nasty nurse. 
I hope they are nicer at the next one, they won't know you have had this one when you go next week to hospital will they? 
Have a fab weekend and I hope all the family are chuffed for you both 

*Moomin -* The time to the 16wk scan will fly by hun, it will soon be here. Hang on in there!
Wow that is lovely of them to pay for the Nuchal so you'll get a good look at bubs and a the reassurance of a screening test too, do you know when you are having this?

*Leoarna -* Hun I hope you are Ok and all went well for you. Have a great time away! I hope lil heartbeat flashed at you! lots of  to you x

*Us news - * Well all went well after a small anxious wait. 
I have an extra 1% added to my risk as I had a Down's baby before.
So my maternal age risk alone is 1:113, with the Nuchal reading it brings the risk down to 1:611, take the extra waiting off (assume I am a normal bod) it is 1:1450.
Heard lil ones heartbeat - chuckled with joy!
We are told an invasive test is not advisable at this stage as 1% risk of MC for procedure and bubs risk from the nuchal is v good. We will have triple test combined with this result in a couple of weeks ish, see what that brings. Nuchal reading/measurement is absolute text book; average. Strong nasal bone seen (to be honest more prominant than lil Willow's was at 20wks) all else as is it should be.
It is sinking in a bit now and we're feeling another hurdle is crossed and a step nearer to knowing all will be good this time. 
 we feel a v good level of relief and happiness!  phew! 

Happy Easter all my lovelies! Charlie xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charliezoom so so pleased for you and DH that everything went well today. I know it is only natural that you are going to worry but I hope today means you feel a bit less worried.

Hope everyone else who was having scans today got on ok.

36 - Hope you and Immy have a lovely long weekend...will go and have a peek at your photos in a min.

We had a fab day, Took Thomas to a farm, his favourite things were the pigs and piglets, the ride on a very bumpy tractor and trailer, laughing at me feeding the animals because I found it very tickilish and the highlight stroking a rabit, guinea pig and two week old chick. He was so gentle stroking them and his little face was a picture. A really fab day and a very Easterish day out!
Been for another run / walk. Going to measure route tomorrow to see who is right me or DH and if it is 1/2 mile...really hope so otherwise I'll be very depressed!   

Hope everyone else is well. Have a good easter.
LOve Northern Lass x


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hiya Candy and Girls
I'm sure you must thing I'm the biggest poooooh for not replying to both general and personal e-mails and cards. But please 4give me. I've been diagnosed with postnatal d.......What can I say. The last thing I expected. But so it is........I still follow all of your stories albeit I don't post. And C....I got your lovely postcard but haven't got your personal e-mail address on my home pc (must be on my work pc)......

Shona is an absolute doll and I wouldn't be without her for one second. She hardly cries and is full of smiles altho is no walkover either!"!!!!! ;lo)) Hendy and I are in total awe as I'm sure we all are 

Candy...I'm sooooooooooooooooooo sorry I haven't been in touch. Email address removed by Candy xx

Love to you all.

Tricia and Shona
Xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Tricia I have been just as bad, many a time I have thought about calling but just haven't got round to it, I will email you over shortly, then do a proper email when DH is around to amuse my little man, kisses to Shona

Candy x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Me post I'm afraid! I entered Thomas into baby of the month on the Bounty.com website...1) 2 see if I had mastered uploading pics...and 2) because I think he is gorgeous!!! Was horrified to see there were so many pages but something made me search through them backwards!!

http://www.bounty.com/competitions/BabyOfTheMonth/browse.asp?btyToddlerOrBaby=B&btyCurrentPage=129

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't really stop but here is the list

Mummies        
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06


Bumps    

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Professor Waffle  - EDD 19/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Magpie - EDD


Also Charlie - wonderful news about the scan, it all sounds so positive, I am so pleased for you xxxx

Doods - great news from you too, fab x

Tricia - lovely to hear from you, hope you are Ok x

NL - will check out Thomas's photo later x

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Thanks so much to NL & Minkey  

NL - ta hun. I've looked and voted! cutie boy! 

36 - Immy looks lovely hun. She's gonna break some hearts with those blue eyes and pretty face!

Tricia - good to hear from you   , glad you have kept up with the posts but hun you can post too if you wish. x

Love to all, Charlie xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

[size=16pt]Hope you have a lovely day Billie

Lots of love
Murtle
xxx​​[/size]


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Billie     
Love Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Another missed birthday hope you had a fab day x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. I hope you have all had a good easter and not eaten too many eggs. I have as i can feel my period prominent any hour now. so to cheer myself up i have been stuffing myself. not good for the waistline. oh well only the second month of trying. only a while a go i said i would be fine trying for 6 mths without seeing my gyno. must have been lying as i was obviously trying to be positive but in my little mind i was just hoping it would be quick! 
good luck to everyone with their scans. xGood news Charliezoom. The risk factors seem pretty good (low). 
does anyone have summer holidays booked up yet?
hello to oink, 36, professor waffle, northern lass, candy, murtle, aussie meg and everyone lese.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hello all,*

*Billie -* I hope your day was fab. how are you doing? Any news for us?

*Scarlet -* it is so natural to feel the pressure hun, we all try to kid ourselves we'll be calm about it but emotions, hormones and desire for a bubs all get in the way of our strong minds. You are only human hun so be kind to yourslef and it will happen, you know in your heart it can my love. It can and will happen. Good luck and lots of  

*Leoarna -* Let us know how the scan went hun. Good weekend?

How was Easter for you all? What have you all been up to? Lots of eggs?

*Warning and Sorry but a bit of a me post*  ...

We've had a tough weekend. 
Yes the risk is low but I've been the unlucky one before and still have the pain from that. 
We also had some tough reactions from people being over the moon, ecstatic and expecting us to be jumping off the walls with happiness.
The new baby will be a wonderful addition to our family but Willow is our first born, sadly she is not here with us, the new baby cannot replace her. We are really happy and very relieved that so far things look good but we have very mixed emotions: love and anxiety, expectation and happiness, sadness and joy, fear and hope etc etc. I also am only human and we all compare our pregnancies to the last one which for me can bring sadness. I'm obviouly far more happy than sad about the new bubs but we are hurt that others around us don't think before they speak. I guess we'll get there and what we are feeling is normal as Fetal Med Centre offer counselling sessions after a loss and for a future pregnancy! ARC also have a publication that when I read it feels like I'm reading a report about my emotions and mind at present! So at the very least know I am normal.

The sale in Kleenex  have gone up this weekend and although I feel a bit stronger today I am a bit fragile  .

The whole MS thing has landed for us too this weekend and DH has found it especially tough to get his head around it all  . 
We tend to be the 'carers' for family & friends around us and so we've been checking they are all Ok with Dh diagnosis and the ones that know about bubs, that they are OK with that too. Not many people remember or find it natural to look after us and wonder why we are not being there for them, if you get me? this adds to the already mushed head that we have. We feel a bit alone.

So bit emotional tumble drier going on here!

Love to you all and hope you had a Happy Easter.

Love from Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh Charlie,

It must be so difficult, I can't imagine how difficult. You and your DH have been going through such tough times, I wish there was something I could say to make things better, but I don't think anything I could say would help. I just want to send you a huge   and pray that this baby will be healthy and happy, and that you both find the strength together to face the MS and the issues with family and friends.

Liz
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well and had a good Easter.

Billie - A belated   from me. Hope you had a good day.

Charlie - Glad that the scan went well hon, but sorry that you are finding it so hard to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. It must be very hard with everything you have been through and I'm sure the emotions which you are feeling are totally normal. I know it is hard, but try to put you, DH and the baby first.

Leo - Any news from you hon? Hope all is well.

Big Hello to Candy, Minkey, Magpie, NL, VIL & Moosey, Scarlet, Moomin, Shazia, 36 and everyone I've missed.

Had a great weekend at a wedding and then telling all my family and friends the news. They were all so happy and excited - it was lovely. Have another one this weekend telling DPs family. We have decided to stick with tradition and post the scan photo up on the fridge and wait until they notice (DPs brother did this when his girlfriend was expecting - MIL was v confused as there are 3 brothers and she didn't know which one it was).

D x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY (for tomorrow!) IMOGEN
       
Lots of Love Northern Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

BLAST FROM THE PAST

Hi everyone

Gosh 6 months has flown and finally after 25 weeks I ahve managed to get my two asleep at the same time in the middle of the day. Anyway just wanted to say gday, I ahven't had a chance to catch up too much but will shortly.

Everything is going great with us at last

Love
Megan


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Imogen Belated    I hope you had a top day. What did you and mummy get up to, lots of toys and cool food to eat? 

*Aussie Meg -* Thanx for your PM, you have a wonderful way with words, you make me feel very warm, loved and  big thanx . It sounds like they handle things so well over there, we really are pants at death over here aren't we, can I come and join you?! 
Glad the boys are doing well and you are getting settled into a routine. It is so so good to hear from you, been asking about ya! But also no worries that you'v not been on, you are one busy lady and we totally understand. Thanks again my sweet and hope to Pm back later on xx

Love to all, Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys,

Aussie so nice to know you are still looking after us even from afar, we do miss you heaps, love you your wonderful boys and pleased to hear things are starting to go better xxx

Charlie, you must have so many mixed emotions, I guess people just don't understand and are trying to look on the positives, but you are right no one is ever going to replace willow, but this little bundle of joy will hopefully make things that bit easier and in time help heal, willow will be watching over all of you, I know allot of people don't believe in this stuff, but ages ago, I was told that 3 children (young spirits I guess) have chosen me to be their mother, but not to feel bad if I only decide to have one or 2 or things don't work out as they will choose me again in another life, this is something I hold on to and I firmly believe that one day you and Willow be reunited, but right now you have another very important and worthwhile job todo and with all my heart I hope that things go well and before long this little one is in your arms.

Happy birthday Imogen (I missed it too)  x

Sorry no other personals sneaked on C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Imogen 

     

  Have a great day!  ​
Love Minkey & Agatha x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Megan - how lovely to hear from you, good to hear that the boys are well & look forward to hearing more from you soon x

Charlie - hope you are OK hun?  I think your reaction is quite right, people can be so insensitive sometimes...try to ignore them, they are meanies x

Doods - glad you had such a nice time telling your family, it's so great, you feel so proud.

Billie - I hope you had a nice birthday

NL - how is the training going?

Hope everyone else is OK?

We had a good Easter - saw lots of family which was nice.  Still on a strict diet to loose all my baby weight so no eggs for me!  Agatha is fine - she now wants to walk everywhere, but can't do it on her own so you have to hold her hands while she pootles about - very tiring on the back!  I have been looking at everyone's galleries & still have put no pictures into mine - I think I will make that my next mission!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Imogen!!!
You are 1!!

Hope you have a lovely day with mummy - can't believe it is a year already!

And with those gorgeous blue eyes, I think Robin and Oli are going to be fighting over you very soon.  And Thomas and Myles and J and Rhuari and Connor and...... 

lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver
xxx

p.s. sorry I can't do nice bright colours and emoticons etc but I am on my dads computer which is pants and they don't work


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quickie to update things on my situation (sorry girls have been AWOL for a long time!)

Bee is 1/5 engaged with 4 weeks to go, still not sorted as to where the birth will be but my lovely Cons has agreed that a home birth is an option for me to consider so now have a home birth appt with the m/w next week!


Feeling ok apart from the peeing all night & backache. Have been extremely lucky & not got CTS or SPD badly but now just tired & fat (oh & mega hot flushes when I'm out shoppping!) all the time!

Hi to everyone - Katherine I knew it would be your turn this year! Congrats to all the other new mummies to be & lots of lovely baby pics from the IUI mummies. 

Bump rubs & cuddles

xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

So sorry that I’ve been AWOL but I’m now a fully fledged MUMMY!!!!!  Abigail Grace was born at 2.38am on Wednesday 12th April, weighing 8 lb 2 oz.  DH hasn’t had a minute since to let everyone know and I was in hospital until Sunday gone so couldn’t make contact either.  

My waters broke on the Sunday previous and as such, I was back and forth to hospital being kept a watch over.  It was the most amazing experience ever and although I had quite a time of it afterwards and needed an operation to stem heavy bleeding, it wasn’t as bad as I had expected it to be!!  Because my waters had broken more than 48 hours before birth and she had a temperature when born, Abi needed antibiotics for a few days. 

I haven’t caught up on all the posts and don't know when I will (have to say I’m so impressed now with those of you who found time to post a lot sooner after birth than I), but congratulations to all of the new mummies to be, all the very best for the coming weeks for those about to become mummies and lots of love to everyone else.

I now need to change my ticker but one thing at a time though eh!

Lots of Love Billie and Abigail xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world little princess, what a beautiful name you have, look after your mummy over the next few weeks as its a toughie, but worth every single second   

Congratulations Billie, can't wiat for photos and more updates x

Not long now PW, thinking of you x

LOve to all Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie,

Congratulations to you on the birth of Abigail Grace 

         

Look forward to hearing all about her soon

Love Minkey & Agatha xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for Billie  

Mummies         
  
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06


Bumps      

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle  - EDD 19/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Magpie - EDD
Katie 165 - EDD
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD



Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Well done Billie!!*

Congratulations! 

Welcome to the world Abigail Grace        

I'm sorry lil one has been a bit poorly, glad she is sorted with antibiotics. Sorry also that you had to have op, are you all Ok now hun?

I'm so very pleased for you that the birth went better than you thought it would, understandably you had very mixed emotions going into it. 

How are you all doing now that you are home?

I hope you, Dh and Abigail all settle into home and you have a great time getting to know each other more.

Enjoy all the time you can and no worries about posting the important time now is you guys to look after you and lil Abigail.

Lots of love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS BILLIE AND DH

 WELCOME TO THE WORLD ABIGAILGRACE....... 
     

Hope all 3 of you are well and enjoying each other... lovely name btw

Love Starr xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Candy - Thankx. How are you and Jacob? All ok with wriggling moving boy?

Minkey - Thanx hun. How are you?

PW - Wow hun, that lil one is gettin ready for the off! How exciting soon going to meet it's mummy! Glad you are feeling pretty well all things considered. Home Birth sounds top, are you much more relaxed with that now they have given OK? I hope midwife appointment went well and you know are in full knowledge of procedures and have a good vision of the birht ahead of you. You sound very calm, is that the case? Keep us posted.

Leo - any news on the scan?

NL - How is running training going? How are you all?

Liz - How are you? All good with you?

Doods - So pleased you had a top weekend and all are happy for you that is wonderful news. Not long now until you can get same this weekend from DH family - exciting! How are you doing? Have you had that second scan yet or is that coming up soon?

moomin - Not long till you get to see lil on again and the Nuchal! How are you doing?

Billie - I've just realised you were in hospital for your birthday - did they bring you cake and pressies hun? i know arrival of lil one was best pressies ever but a girl needs a cake on her birthday!

Megan - love to you all  

36 - did Immie have a good day? Photos?

Love to everyone and anyone i've rudely not mentioned - soz.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - I am doing well thanks, the sickness is definately getting better at last (have lost 1 stone and 2lbs now - but I am sure it will all go back on soon!!!!).  Have now got a little bump developing which now makes it feel more real, but will be glad once we have seen the baby again next week at the nuchal scan.  

this is my 3rd day back at work today, and have to say I am shattered, struggling to get up before 9am, how am I going to cope next week when I have early shifts and have to be up at 4.30am!!!!!

Hope you are ok

Moomin
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Hope all Mummies, Babies and Bumps are doing well.

       to Billie on the birth of Abigail. Glad you are both doing well now.

Charlie - how are you doing hon? 

Moomin - Glad the ms is a bit better, but I don't envy you doing the early shifts.


Hello to everyone else - sorry it's just a quick one but trying to get all my work done as I'm on holiday next week. Off on a minicruise to Norway and then a canal boat trip - so looking forward to it, but hoping the sea is calm!

Got my 2nd scan date -12 May. Have dedided to go for it as the last one was spoiled a bit by Mrs Grumpy Drawers (and my bladder wasn't full enough). Not to mention it'll help keep me sane between now and 20 weeks.

Speak soon,

D x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Sorry for the silence, haven't been able to get on line for week - technical issues. Has completely scuppered my normal work and other routines - life is chaos! 

However, scan last thurs was fine, even at 5wks 4 days could see tinal foetal pole, and have another one on Monday (7 weeks and 1 day). I have been bleeding - very, very light, and very brown, for 8 days, so no naughtiness for me and hubby on clinic's advice until Monday and we have another look. But, other symptoms are strong - could represent England in a sleeping contest - so don't feel too worried. 

Will take me the best part of today to get back on track with everyone's news so bear with me, as I multi task!

Leoarna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Leoarna. - So pleased that the scan all went well and Good Luck for Monday. Sorry the spotting is still with you, I hope the scan shows you a good strong heartbeat and that melts your heart! Did you have a good time away?

Doods - Hi hun. Wow holidays sounds wonderful, always fancied doing that so please tell me how it is! When do you go Saturday? Are you excited? Have you been before? Have a top time! 
Thanx for asking after me. I'm Ok, having good and bad moments but I think that is normal, tough but normal! I've got my booking Appointment tomorrow at the local Hospital and I should see my Obstetrician Consultant (who is my fertility consultant too) so he can catch upon where we are at and future plans.
Not long until your next scan then, lil one will be moving on quite a bit by then. And no Grumpy Drawers just a nice smiley Sonographer!

Moomin - I'm sure that weight will come back once the sickness monster leaves for good you can get on with eating what you fancy for once, yes you will fancy something again! Glad you are having some better days with the sickness. Oh nasty earlies yuk, what do you do for work? Be thinking of you when I'm popping of for my 5am wee! 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Huge congratulations to Billie on the birth of beautiful daughter Abigail Grace.   

Well went for nuchal scan today. Have been dreadig it for some reason  , but am happy to confirm that all is perfect. Bubs was dancing around most of the time, the cons was a tad scary as the whole time he was scanning me he didn't say a word and it was slightly unnerving, and he spent ages looking at the heart, and I was convinved something was wrong until he put the speaker on and the heartbeat belted out!!! He could have warned us!! Anyway, the risk of downs is less than one in 2, 400 which he said was excellent so am well pleased and can now start to relax and really enjoy.

Big loves to you all

Shazia xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Shazia - Glad the scan went well! Good to have a blast of lil ones heartbeat to wake you up he he! Really great risk factor and good to hear you sound positive about it all does it feel easier to get to the 20wk scan now? Oh those guys love to have you hold your breath for some time while they concentrate - wait for the 20wks anomaly scan it is a heart stopping 10-20 minutes of sonographer silent concentration! What have you got planned for the weekend then? How are you?

You lot have gone quiet on us again!

Have you all got good weekends planned then? 

Am I the only one around asking seemingly aimless questions  as no one is out there to answer or ask one back   ? 

I do hope all bumps, bubs & mums are well and have a good weekend planned, at last nice weather is upon some of us.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just catching up while my wee man naps, hes fighting it but will hopefully fall asleep soon (I keep going up and lying him back down lol) we have just done a huge shopping trip for the Christening on Sunday, despite havinga  pig roast, I have been roped into do all sorts of others things, so much for letting it organise itself 

Billie still smiling about Abigail such amazing news   Shazia so glad the scan went well and hope that you can really start to enjoy this pregnancy now.

Leo, must be so worrying with the spotting, I never stopped knicker checking during my pregnancy infact I still do now.... bizzare, hope the scan gave you some reassurance x

Charlie tell us how your booking in appointment went when you get time please.  Thanks for asking after us, I am loving Jacob crawling, it really is the best fun, we have such a laugh, just looking forward to getting to play outdoors more as the weather gets nicer.

Doods I counted the days between scans, this one shoudl be amazing and time flys, did for me anyway.

Moomin, early shifts when pregnant, I couldn't do that, will take my hat off to you if you get up that early ? will anyone swop with you ? or may a concession, glad the sickness is easing off.

Starr, thanks for popping on, we know we loves ya

Minkey did I miss something about you not working ?

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Charlie, have you anything nice planned ? x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Candy

I am gonna try and do my early shifts, as it means I finish work at 2pm, and then I can come home and just chill out and have an early night.  Will have to see how it goes.  Some of the younger girls are getting a bit funny because I am get the shifts I want..... but it is tough luck to them!!       

Hope you have lovely day on Sunday for the christening, hope you bring loads of photos to the meet!!!!!

Love to you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well if its what you want, thats ok, I could never get up b4 9, was always late to work !

I am really struggling at the moment, I know how lucky I am to have Jacob and if I end up with only Jacob then I am still one of the luckiest people alive, but ever since my reflexologist said I was pregnant, I can't help but wish, wish it was that easy, 3 of my close mummy friends are all pregnant again with babies the same age as Jacob, you know the usual, "We only had sex 3 times in 8months" ..... all I wanted was to take each month as it came and if anything happened great, then after say 1 1/2 years start looking at treatment ....I didn't want to get upset everytime AF came as I have no right, wanting to test days early, analising every twinge ......but since that day my head is all screwed and the more I try not to the more I do so..... I wasn't sure if I should post this as I feel terribly guilty when there are so many people still trying for their first or moving on, but I don't know where else to turn.

I guess I just need someone to say they understand and I am not as selfish as I feel.... I am not wishing away anytime with Jacob honest.

Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - Sending you lots of


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Candy hon,

Don't feel bad about wanting another little one. It is perfectly normal and I'm sure all of the ladies on the IUI board would understand  -whatever their situation. It will always be hard when others around you are pregnant and you are hoping that you will be next, however many children you have and you reflexologist didn't help by bringing it all to the surface.

Everyone knows how much you love Jacob, but that there will be a longing there until you complete your family.

Try to enjoy the time with Jacob while you are not pg - good things will happen for you soon.  

Lots of love n  

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Have a great weekend everyone and see you in a couple of weeks.



D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods have a great holiday - are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oh goodie we have someone alive and kicking, I do get a bit bored talking away to myself sometimes!  

Candy - So glad to hear news about the Christening! How excited are you, I'd be beaming and bouncing around, are you?! How exactley have you ended up with stuff to organise that is not polite of the rellies at all?    
Hot roast sounds a fab idea, may store that up for when I need that, if you don't mind me nicking your fab idea. Weather looks set to be warm too. Is lil J all set with a cool outfit too? Where is Christening, local church? I'm glad lil J is moving like a good un, he sounds and looks so much fun. You'll be outside in no time, not long now!
Please let us see photos and tell all about the Christening, I did think about attending the meet in Bucks but I think with the year we've had it would be pushing my emotions a bit too far, I'd so love to meet you and the other girls attending, I hope you understand my reasons and don't take offense.   

Thanks for asking about us...
We have a quiet one planned this weekend, we need some time to oursleves. DH has a few hours to do in work, I'm luckily not going to have to join him so I guess I'll go to the gym while he is doing work.

Booking-in went well except I never got booked in! We saw a different consultant, which turned out to be a good move. My fertility consultant is a little technical and doesn't have a great bedside manner. In our meeting with him after loosing Willow and before starting fertiltiy treatment again, he referred to it as a little glitch (not a good move when as you know well we did all we could to keep her but the decision was taken out of our hands) and said we now had to wait then get on with getting me pregnant again. Subtle?! Some how i kept my calm and smiled through it. 
Anyhow, the guy we saw today was very symathetic and understanding. He has sorted out when to have my triple (was an issue with waiting ages as Bank Hols in way) in good time and is seeing me in 2 wks to discuss an amnio. 
I'm struggling to be honest hun   . 
They are thinking it may be best to put my mind at rest 100% and let me enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, we have a 0.5-1% risk as official risk at the hospital but I know niether operator has had a Miscarriage happen as yet (i am mature enough to know it is purley an incident waiting to happen) and I can have the same person do it as last time. She worked at my Fetal Med Unit so is really understanding and well trained, plus very compassionate - gave me a hug and big kiss when we got Willow's results. But the thought of risking loosing this one is too much to cope with.    A blooming hard decsion and not sure how or if i can make it.  
I just want to feel and be happy.

Just read your post while I'm typing away. 
I've suspected you'd be feeling this from a couple of things you said in your previous post but I wasn't sure if I should push as I may seem to be prying into things. Forgive me if I you wish I had asked more hun, sorry. 
Hun you are by no means selfish you have every right to try for another baby and to feel P***ed off with insensitive friends. It was cruel of the reflexologist to say that, I totally understand how that played on your mind so much. 
You are a lovely person who deserves to share your wonderful loving and giving nature to more than one child hun. 
Please accept a very very big cyber  &  and lots of  from me plus a big   
I truly hope that it happens soon, try to find some ways to chill so you don't end up with a Scarlet / Charlie   joke going on here soon!   
It is hard to not get upset when   comes to visit and to not watch for every sign. You are only human my love and so give yourself some grace. Don't beat your self up for this, you have no reason to. 
We are here and you can PM me anytime, I'm happy to listen and give cyber  anytime. It is better out than in hun. 
        

I think we all worry about posting, but that is what it is here for hun. That is the whole point, to support each other and to be here as well as we can! It is about you and all of us so it should NEVER be all give or all take but a balance hun. I worry   about posting and coming across as a winger or too funny or that I may forget someone etc etc. But love, if you have issues they are better out so people know and can try to help you. This place is for the good and bad times, we can't all be strong and happy every day so it is natural to post mixed things up. Again that is wha this place is for is it not?

I hope you get your desire soon as you so very much deserve it. May your dreams come true. 

Moomin - It sounds like you have it sussed on the shifts, get those feet up and watch some telly! the others can go fiddle - eh? Do you get weekends off?

Doods - Have a fab hols on ya cruise to Norway! Remember pics please!

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Candy

You are not selfish at all. I still think it is wrong that people that have no problems conceiving can go on about how much they want siblings and no-one bats an eyelid but when us 'infertile' ladies mention wanting a sibling we get made to feel that we are ungrateful for what we already have. 

I often think about being so lucky and my heart goes out to those that IVF / tx hasnt worked - it is so hard and after 4 years of initial BFN's I know how devastating it can be when TX fails. 
I love Tayla dearly and like you, feel incredibly lucky and grateful to have her - but now, and she is only 6 months old, I am already starting to think about a sibling or lack of one and it is constantly on my mind.

So, no, I dont think you are ungrateful or selfish - just normal. And like you, wasnt sure if I should respond, but thats what these boards are for - support needs to be there for all aspects of infertility.
I was saying to Angus that it never goes away and even in 50 years I will still feel the pain from everything we had to go through to get our family.

Love to everyone,

Adrienne


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - No I have to work every other weekend , thankfully though it is much quieter at the weekends and my job is sitting down all the time.  My team leader is fab and worries that I over do things, luckily my job at the moment is not stressful, although this could change when we take over  the final contract.  I work at our local hospital on their helpline. It is a helpline for wards if they need extra meals, maintenance, cleaners etc.  I love the job and on the whole the people I work with are fab!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Moomin - Oh pants working some weekends too, does that mean days off in week on those occasions? Sounds like an interesting job. i hope the changes are not for the worse for you. Are you an out-sourced company to the NHS? Got much planned for your weekend?

Purpleal / Adrienne - Good to hear from you! How are you hun? I agree it is awful that anyone is made to feel grateful for their situation! What are people like? i hope it happens easily for you as I do for Candy and Scarlet plus any other girls out there trying for number two. The pain never goes away does it just gets a tiny bit easier to live with doesn't it?

Love to all, Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - Yes we are, our company is building the new super hospital for Portsmouth and also running the non clinical essential services.  It is a good job and very easy for the money I am being paid      

Got quite a bit planned this weekend, meeting up in Southampton with some other FF's, and then off to Watford on Sunday to see MIL before she flies back to America -(best place for her    )

How about you?

Moomin
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Moomin - * Sounds a good job, I like the sound of easy for the money! Have a great time with FF's enjoy! I hope MIL doesn't bite when you see her is she a bit of a  ? Do free visits to US come in to play though, always a good one if you can get it?
We are have a pretty quite one this weekend as I said in my post earlier, DH has to do some work one day (we run our own busines with another couple so no rest from it some weeks!) but we had such a busy one with family & friends last weekend it will be lovely to have some us time. Tomorrow's weather looks good so hope a walk in the countryside will be on the cards. I'll go to the gym while DH is in work as i don't need to come into the office.

Have a good one!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

big  to Candy, knew there was something bothering you.  not telling me (but I know why, you lovely sensitive girl ) its totally understandable sweetie, you have every right to desire a sibling naturally, wouldnt that be the best thing ever. i cant identify fully with your emotions as I'm not in  that place, but this is the right place to put them as there are so many people who are in the same boat, i hope you can all take comfort from eachother    

kj x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

We got back from our trip to Torquay yesterday & I am now up to my eyes in washing & ironing.

We have some friends on their way up from Dorset who are staying with us for the weekend. Lyn is heavily pg with her second & I haven't told her my news yet. I'm going to tell her tonight - I'm quite nervous for some reason!

I have managed to get my 7 week scan moved to an earlier date, I only have two weeks instead of 4 weeks to wait now. I have started feeling sick & hot today - yuk! But its all worth it!

I haven't had a chance to read through all that I have missed - I hope that your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Candy, I think FF is the one place where you don't have to apologise or curb what you feel. I can completely understand what you're saying. People who say 'well, we'll have another one in a year, and another two years after that because we always wanted three' drives me nuts! Like you can order them up as if you were in a restaurant! We are all here for you. 

Charlie, get a quiet weekend under your belt, girl! 

Liz, glad you're home safe, and that you've moved the scan date!

I'm more short on energy than at any other time in my life. This is beyond any other kind of exhaustion I've ever felt. I'm looking at my work diary for the next four weeks before my holiday, and seriously wondering how I am going to get through it! And can I decide what I want to eat? 

Will try and catch up with everyone over the weekend, but got to say it's like wading through treacle to even get dresed at the moment, so bear with me! 

Leoarna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Jacob*

  Have a great Christening and a fab day with all your wonderful family!  

Love from Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - just a quickie to say I hope you have a lovely day today for Jacob's Christening.

Minkey x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Happy Christening Day Jacob!!  Enjoy sweetpea   

Hope all went well Candy.

Shazia xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

This is my last week of Agatha being in nursery for 3 days - as of next week I am officially a stay-at-home Mum.  So I am getting lots & lots of chores done before then!

Candy - I wanted to say I really empathise with what you are going through.  I am not ready for another one yet, but it still plays at the back of my mind that when I am I will go through exactly emotions that you are feeling now - I think your reactions are completely normal.  Wanting another child takes nothing from what you feel for Jacob, or how precious he is to you.  Why shouldn't you have another child, it makes me so mad that people think because of the troubles you have to get number one you should be grateful for that   .  Luckily for us (although it also has its downsides) we told so few people that Agatha was a fertility treatment baby that we have avoided these types of comments so far.  Anyway, chin up hun, just do what is right for you.  Never feel bad about posting - I am sure all us lucky ladies with babies can really understand what you are going through xx

Leoarna - the first weeks are so exhausting - it does get better I promise!  Try to put your feet us as much as possible & rest, you deserve to!  Really pleased the scan went well.

Magpie - I hope you had a good holiday, hope you are not feeling too sick.

Charlie - hope you & DH are doing OK x

Purpleal - good to hear from you, how is the little one?

Doods - hoe you are having a great holiday

Shazia - great nuchal results, I hope that has put you at ease abit.

NL - how are you & Thomas

Love also to everyone else, I have to go & plant some hanging baskets now - we are having some people over on Sunday for DH's birthday and I am optimistically thinking we might get into the garden & want it to look nice!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Minkey - Wow only 3 days of chores, you must be counting the hours & minutes! But what a fab reason to get them done so you have top time with Lil one! How are you? Have the chores been bearable so far? Got much planned for the BH weekend?
Thanx for asking after us xx

Candy - how are you doing hun? How was the weekend and the Christening, good time had by all?

NL - How's the training going? How are you all?

Looby - Thanx for message Via Starr you are a saviour my love, thanks for being there as it does feel a lonely path. I cannot believe you cannot get on the site, are they sorting it out? Someone else had that problem recently too her log in had corrupted, what is going on? Hope you are well and OK. Much love xx

We are OK. We had a good walk & talk in the sun on Sat. What fab weather!
I had a great day with sister & niece, she is doing very well and getting the wieght on, is more active and alert, smiling and googling! She is a love.  

I hope you all had a fab weekend what did everyone get up to? I hope you all have a good BH weekend planned!

Love to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm BACK !!!!!   

Morning All,

After more than 2 weeks of not being able to access the site at all, it suddenly seems to work, must have been Starr sending you that message charlie 

Haven't had chance to catch up,
Just wanted to say i have missed you all and send lots of love,
Debs xxx

PS 2 new piccies in gallery for you


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

*Doods *- congratulations on telling your family about the baby. It's fun isn't it? Hope you have a great time in Norway.

*Charlie *- I'm glad to hear the nuchal scan results were good but I understand what you mean about finding it hard that people seem to think that this baby will undo the loss of Willow. She will always be your first baby and will be this baby's big sister. I thinl the decision about the amnio is a difficult one. I hope you reach a decision you and DH are happy with.

*Triciah *- Poor you getting post natal depression. It sounds horrible and I hope you're getting all the support you need.

*Candy *- I think your feelings about trying again are completely valid and you shouldn't feel guilty about wanting another baby. You have been through such a difficult journey to get where you are and I'm not surprised you dread going through it all again. I hope it all happens naturally for you over the next few months.  

*Billie *- Huge congratulations on Abigail's birth.   

*Scarlet *- I hope your AF didn't show up (although you sounded quite sure it was on the way). Sending you babydust too.

*PW *- Three weeks to go!!!!!!

*Leoarna *- Sorry to hear you've been having a bit of bleeding but it sounds like everything is fine. Hope it's all cleared up now.

*Shazia *- Congratulations on the nuchal result - I'm glad it was a good one.

I seem to have come to work in a top that shows my (yellow-from-many-years-of-wear) bra. It is a very attractive look as I'm sure you can imagine!

Hi to everyone.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a quick check in as I MUST go and lie down, hope everyone's OK. 

Scan went well yesterday (7+1), little bean was 5.6mm and had a heart rate of over 100bpm. Stunning sight to behold. Still bleeding, but is largely staying brown and very light with no pain, so although I am still warned off the naughtiness (bugger) I'm not feeling to worried. Booking in appointment with Midwife - who seems very friendly - on Thursday. 

Sorry to be so me, me, me. Wherever you're at today, you are all in my thoughts, even when I can't get online for long periods of time. 

Leoarna xxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Looby - Marvellous! Welcome back hun. So how are you? Life treating you well hun?

VIL - How are you and the rather exposed bra?  Is that lil bubs kicking away nicely, lots of feet & arms moving belly for Moosey to see? How are you both? Anything planned for the weekend? How is the birth plan coming on?

PW - Any movement from you and the lil one heading southwards in you? I hope Lil one has gotten into top position! How are you doing? Not long now!

Leoarna - Fab news to see lil heartbeat! Soz spotting/bleeding is still there and no   for you guys. But so pleased that all reassured and you're feeling relaxed. I hope Midwife goes well on Thurs, top to have a nice one! hope you enjoy your rest.

Well I have picked up my 13yr old furr ball cat from vets at lunchtime, he had a dental op yesterday and they kept him in over night as his kidney function was a bit poor.  
He has spent a few hours protesting at the treatment of being hte vets for a FULL 24hrs  and refusing to eat the rather posh food i treated the lil fella to, to cheer him up - but I've noticed that he has eaten some when i wasn't looking  ,  then fell asleep ! Lil Love! 

You all been a bit quiet - all OK?  Busy peeps?

Love to all Mummies, Bubs and Bumps,

Charlie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Charlie & everyone else!

Was supposed to see my m/w today at home for an antenatal appt & to discuss home birth but got a phone call at 4ish to say she'd been called out to another birth. Hoping she will come tomorrow instead as we are now nearly on 3 weeks to go & not made a definate decision on where Bee will be born! Either that or she doesn't like home births & is fobbing me off?

At my appt last week Bee was 1/5 engaged & lying with bum under my righ ribs & legs down my left side but there has been so much wriggling going on I can't tell if he/she has moved to the other side. Sunday Bee never kept still & i felt quite sea sick with all the undulations which are far more uncomfortable than the kicks! It's bits of back or legs or bums pressing upwards & across the belly stretching the skin although i can't tell which bits are which! 

Just feeling really tired now, sleeping really badly & weeing throughout the night. Head feels like it's pressing my bladder & grinding down into the cervix which sin't the most pleasent sensation (Miss Jules have you got this too?) 


Got carpets for Bee's room & our living room coming tomorrow so all will be chaos & then hopefully m/w in the afternoon. Will update you more tomorrow when I've seen the m/w.

Hi to NL, Minkey, Candy, VL, leonora, Looby, Doods, Moomin, Billie, Shazia & anyone I've missed, sorry my concentration is completely shot today.

Kisses to bubbas & bump pats to mummies.

xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Billie - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Abigail Grace
(Sorry its a belated congratulations)

Lots of Love N. Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry haven't been around much, work has made me knackered this week, got a day off tomorrow.  So gonna chill as much as I can!

Got my nuchal scan tomorrow night..... getting nervous about it, hope all will be ok with bubs.

Will be back tomorrow to update

Hope all you bumps and babes are ok

Moomin
xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Calling all IUI BFP

Please can you let me know your due dates so that I can put them onto both lists, and if your not on them, let me know and I'll update them

Thanks & good luck
Claire


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
Congratulations, happy birthdays, happy christenings and anything else I have missed!!

I am really struggling to keep up with you all at the moment   I work 2, twelve and a half hour night shifts a week and to top it off Myles has had a really horrid ear infection this weekend so not only did I miss out on sleep at the weekend I was up all night last night   We were so busy I think I have only just been for a wee for the first time all night!!!

Dh has just taken Myles to nursery, just for the morning, I'm sure he'd rather be there all day but I don't think it's fair with him being so poorly!!

I'm having second thoughts about him going to nursery, he always seems to be ill and it's always on a friday after a wednesday in nursery, what do you all think, would he be better with a child minder or does he need to get the bugs at some point?!

Sorry for the 'us' post but I'm absolutely shattered and feeling very sorry for myself    I'm hoping that a couple of hours sleep will make all the difference!!!!!!!

Speak to you all soon when I am back in the land of the living

Lots of love
Oink xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Claire - PM'd you. Minkey has done a lovely list on here if that helps!

PW - oh hun it is all getting close! Hope the backache stays managable and you get some good nights sleep before the big day. Let us know if MW turns up today, I truly hope she is fab and full into Home Birthing, tell all! I'm well excited for you.

Moomin - Good luck for tonight, I'm sure it will go well and you'll be so amazed at how much lil one has grown and is moving away that it will take your mind off it all when you are there! Don't be too alarmed if they don't say much while sacnning you, they have to check a lot of stuff and concentrate. Let us know how you get on. Lots of   vibes for you.
How is work? You managing to get some rest?

Oink -  
You sound done in love. i hope you get some rest. I have lots of friends with the Nursery illness issues, it is mixed opinion on what to do cos it ends up as bad when they get to school but i think it is so much harder on a lil one so young, immune systems are stronger at 4+yrs old aren't they? I would be tempted to try the childminder solution but you gotta see what is best for you guys too. 
Is work gruelling? It must be so wearing to have 12hrs+ shifts then lil man to look after. 
You can do a you post anytime, that is what this place is for! Take good care hun and hope you feel more human soon.  

Lots of love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire1 - I will pm you the BFP thread list which has everyone on it I think apart from Magpie's EDD.

Oink -   to you & Myles. I don't know if it helps at all but I found it took Agatha about 5 months of being at the nursery to build a strong enough immunity to all the bugs there.  She now does not come home every week on a Wednesday with a new disease (  ) but it took a while for this to happen.  So I am not sure how long Myles has been going but it may take a little longer.  I think they are still prone to catching things at the childminders unless it is just him there x  

Moomin - lots & lots of luck at your nuchal today  

PW - wow the home stretch!  It is the most uncomfortable & so hard to sleep when you are so big, I sympathise.  Not long now and you will sleep much better (except for the night feeding & crying   !!) but is so much more worth it when you have something keeping you up!  Take it easy x

Leonara - great scan hews hun 

Hope everyone else is OK, Candy? NL? and everyone else?

Minkey x

PS Will repost the list here next too.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Latest list:

Mummies          
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06


Bumps      

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle  - EDD 19/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Magpie - EDD
Britta - EDD

Please can I have any EDD's that are missing!

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*So far we have 13 takers and a little one for the meet. Any more takers as I need to confirm the final figures on Saturday morning before I go to work?

Only 10 days to go........  *


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Sweeties

Firstly thank you to each and everyone of you for your unwaivering support and special thank you's to those of you who are not yet on this thread but showed amazing kindness in pm'ing me, this site especially our IUI section is amazing, you are all truly wonderful and I am very lucky to be part of this.

I must say that I am not actively trying to get pregnant at this moment in time (I.e sx on demand), but I am not preventing it from happening, the wicked witch arrived on the morning of the christening, which was perfect timing as nothing could put a dampner on Sunday.....I had an amazing day, very emotional but really nice, we sectioned off a baby area for all of Jacobs little friends, with a ball pit and toys, it was a little invaded by some of the toddlers though as the weather wasn't as good as had hoped, but the park and field were still used later in the afternoon as it brightened up.  I was very honoured to have Starr, Louby & Katie join us, which meant so much to Jacob and I, considering the recent events Starr was one brave lady and I do hope it hasn't set you back emotionally this week x .... I think I may have omitted from introducing you guys to Duncan, for which I am sorry, I never even introduced teh godparents to each other or to our parents, how bad a host was i !!!!

I am now resided to the fact that I will be going back to work in August, 2days a week, although not having any money has been very hard for me especially, we could just about manage, however things would become very difficult come Octovber when the fixed term on the mortgage comes for renewal, but the real decision maker is the fact that I may need money for further treatment, I initially saw it as Jacob missing out/suffering for my want for a brother or sister for him, but actually he won't miss out as he will be looked after by my parents who, will whatever the weather do something with him every day, beit, farm, park or just a walk in the woods ... I do need to find nursery care for one morning though and have been looking at different nurserys this week, I hated the idea of nursery to be honest, but am beginning to change my opinion after looking at a tiny one today, that was like a warm welcoming home.... but still not 100%.

Louby how many days does Katie go to nursery ? what age did the rest of your littel ones start and what did you look for in the nursery ? any tips x

God I have gone on and on .....

Minkey thanks for the new list, Moomin good luck today, hoping for good news  

Oink, you sound shattered, really hope Myles gets better soon and things start to get easier.

PW how was the midwife appointment.

Leo glad your midwife seems friendly, I had a really pants lady !

Vic, love the bra description

Wow Minkey a stay at home mum, how did that come about, I must have missed that  god I feel jealous already and i haven't even gone back, I so don't want to, despite just posting I was resided to it .... I was looking for any opportunity not too, cleaning jobs etc etc, but I do sort of think that I shoudl give it a go, even just for 3months to try and save some money .... ok so I still don't know and its so upsetting to think about and all I do is moan at the moment, so best I shut up ! 

Purp miss you posting, thank you

Chralie honey loves ya 

Cx

Must dash as music starts at 2 and my little man is still asleep


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Candy

I'm so glad you all had a fab Christening day and that Starr & Louby joined in on the fun day too. Have you any photos to show us of lil man and you all? Starr is a very strong lass in deed and derserves a big medal for outstanding bravery!
At least the old witch came on the right day for once!

I'm so sorry that going back to work is depressing you hun. I hope it is easier than you at first anticipate, which I'm sure it will. It will surely be helped by Grandparents care for one of the 2 days and he will love that day and the day at a childcare provider. It will enhance his time with you and you'll both so look forward to your time together that it will be extra special. You'll soon feel better when you see the pot of money grow and hey if you don't end up needing TX then what a treat you can all have with the dosh!

I hope you soon feel and experience happier days.

Love and hugs Charlie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy,

I just wanted to perhaps alay some of your fears about nursery.  Agatha started there at 8 months and went 3 days a week, at the time I was working 4 days a week so she spent the fourth with my MIL.  I too was very unsure about nurseries and choose one that was close to home.  The other things I looked for were: 
1) age of staff (they tend to be very young which is fine) but I wanted some older ones too who actually had had children themselves!) 
2) food all prepared on the premises - one of the ones I looked at gave all food from jars  
3) the feel of the place - I really think you can tell if you like it from the atmosphere
4) the rooms - are they clean, cheerful, bright - what is the condition of the toys etc, do they look well cared for
5) schedules - are they willing to be flexible towards your child's routine compared to their own

I have to say that Agatha settled really well into her nursery & she loves it, she really does, you can see the excitement on her face when we get there in the morning.  I also think that the social side is so good, they learn to mix and play with other children from a young age, they also learn that other adults will care for them, which makes them much easier to leave with others should you have to.  They do so many activities with them I am always coming home with paintings (in the loosest sense of the word!! ), baking or various other things she has made.

I hope that some of this may put you mind at rest?  She loves it so much that she is still going to go once a week now I am at home - she has made friends there and I didn't want to stop her going completely.

Minkey xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy.... Aww you've made me blush      ( and Charlie!!) I wouldn't have missed it and i'm so glad i came....

Love to you all

PS Oh and you did introduce me to Duncan xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Evening ladies 

Good news, am booked in for a home birth - Yipee!!!!!!!!

Just need to source a pool now & get it here before Bee decided to make an appearance - any reccs??

Just a quickie from me now will try & update with personals later, just to say to Katherine I hope your nuchal is fab hunny. Big hugs to Starr (aptly named I reckon) & Candy. Bump rubs to everyone else


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Starr - you are a star, re-read my post and it could have read that you and not AF was indeed the old witch I hope i can be assured you or anyone else did not read it as that! (if you did hope you chuckled not cried!)

PW - wow wonderful news!! You feeling good about it all? Good luck finding a pool, lots of the maternity mags and webpages have ads for them.

Moomin - i hope tonight was good, all OK?  

Minkey - is Agatha now home for good? All chores complete?

I'm off for the Apprentice on Sky+ Oh goodie!! I love it! 

Love to everyone else!

Night Night girls, bumps & bubs! Love Charlie xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Just a little practical childcare info, as some of you have been wondering about this lately. I'm a childcare inspector for the government, and if you go to www.ofsted.gov.uk, click on reports, and enter your postcode under day care providers, you'll be able to find good quality provision in your area, albeit childminders or nurseries. My personal advice would be to only use nurseries that have judgements of Good or Outstanding. When you visit a nursery, ask questions about what they do in a fire, how they cope with medical emergencies, is your child going to be consistnetly cared for by the same one or two adults, are the staff qualified to at least NVQ 2 level, will they keep notes about your child's day for you. Be pushy! Don't let the guilt about leaving them there prevent you from probing as much as you need to - too many parents, when I ask them on the doorstep of their nursery say to me that, 'Well, as long as they come out smiling I'm happy'. That's not a good enough test!!!! And don't use a nursery that won't let you stay for settling in for as long as you choose. As for whether nurseries or childminders are better for children under one; it's a huge debate and I wouldn't dream of offending anyone by landing on one side or another, but what I would say is that lots of mums worry that if they use a childminder their child will prefer that person to them, and will bond. This isn't true! All the research suggests that children know who their mother is, and also states that the fewer significant adults in the life of children under two the better - consistency is the key. 

If you want to know more, pm me.

You'll note I am writing at an odd hour. After feeling exhausted after a busy working day and going to bed early, I'm now wide awake! Thought I'd come on line in the hope of tiring myself out again!

Love, 

Leoarna xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well not sure how I made it into work at this unsocialable hour, have been awake since 01.30am as scared I was going to over sleep.

Scan was fab yesterday, bubs was being very lazy, but the good news is our risk of downs has gone from 1:260 to 1:2503 (same as a 15 year old!!!!)  bubs is currently measuring 12 wks and 6 days.  Bubs even managed to wave to us once the sonographer had rudely woken him/her up.

Will be back later to update once I am home from work!!!  Mind you going to have a kip when I get home!!!

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin - Fab news! I'm really pleased for you. That must be a great reassurance? Are you combinging bloods with your result too, makes it more accurate to approx 85-90%? How are you both feeling? You sound very pleased and happy! Good to see lil one wave they melt your heart when they are calmly saying hi who you looking at, don't they?!
I know what you mean about work, I did 7am-7pm yesterday and it is a bit of, so what am I doing here at these times, isn't it?! 
Get some good rest & kip this afternoon.

Candy - How are you doing? Feeling any more +ve about going back to work? It is going be tough hun so hard and I guess it is such a tough decision to make. You are so brave and so strong hun, it will turn out well and be worth it cos I'm positive you'll make good of it. I really feel for you. 

Leoarna - master of info in childcare - top girlie! Top Job! But did that have some tough times while TTC and through TX?
Did you get back to sleep?

Looby - How are you?

NL - training going well? ipod all loaded - Was the link any use? How are you?

Oink - did you get some sleep? How are you and Piglet doing?

Scarlet - How are you?

Minkey - thanks for the new list. How are you?

Love to all Bumps, Bubs and Mummies i've forgotten t mention xx

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, 
I have been on the iui girls board for some time but have recently had a *BFP* so after a week or two i now feel daring enough to post on here!!
I am 5 and a half weeks pregnant so still early days but i do feel really positive about the whole thing even though the news hasnt quite sunk in!!! I did 10 tests and then went to my GP and begged him as he didnt feel it was neccesary to do me one of there tests so all in all i've done 11!! And... i still dont think i'm bloomin pregnant!!!
I have a scan on wednesday 3rd of may i'll be six and a half weeks then so hoping they will get a heartbeat (fingers crossed) and then hopefully i will be able to get on and enjoy this long awaited pregnancy!!
I've read through lots of these posts and recognise a few names, and its nice to see everyone's at differant stages so hoping for lots of advice and reassurance ladies!!! 
Just wondering... will they actually see anything on my scan and when will the symptoms kick in?? 
Hoping you are all well, 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me. Unfortunately it looks like I'm miscarrying again. I'm waiting for the GP to call back, I think he is going to send me to the early pregnancy unit.

Will keep you posted.

Hope you are all well,

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Liz 

Honey, i saw your post on Bun in oven thread and again I offer you a big big   . Lots of love and tons of    vibes for you.

I hope you get on better than expected at your appointment, i hope it is not a miscarriage hun.       We are here hun and ready to listen and  anytime.

Take good care.

Lots and lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Britta! 

Welcome! Glad you came over here!  

So so many      to you!

 again for Wednesday! I'm sure you will see a sac of amniotic fluid and in it a fetal pole (your lil precious jellybean!)and poss a heartbeat (sometimes heartbeat is seen a little later so try not to worry if not seen at first scan) flashing at you! You may also see your ovaries and the Corpus Luteam cyst that is keeping lil one there with lots of progesterone until your placenta takes over!

Welcome to the land of pee stick addicts - we have all done the same hun! Madness isn't it?   But i think it is needed for reassurance! 

Symptoms - we are all different so you may get lots, you may get none, you get some. Almost certainly you'll feel tired and have sore boobs but what others you'll get is up to how your body handles the hormones.

We are here so shout if you need anything, someone on here is bound to know the answer!

Lovely to have you with us and I'm looking forward to more catching up and sharing in your wonderful pregnancy experience!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Liz

sending hugs &   vibes that you're going to be ok huney

Britta, congrats on the BFP too sweatheart

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Magpie - sending you big    & thinking of you x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Britta,

A big congratulations on your BFP & welcome to the thread!  I will add you to the list & let me have your due date when you know it!

Good luck with the scan

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Long time no speak (as always I am afraid).

Congrats to Britta - this is a great thread. Even if you post once a decade like me!

Magpie   from me. I hope your prediction was wrong and the EPU has confirmed all is well.

Candy sorry to hear you are a bit   at the moment. You are always such a great source of support to people and you have every right to want another baby. Even if TX is successful It doesn't stop anyone wanting it to work 'normally' - I hope you have a   shock as I did..some time very soon.  I am glad the Christening went well though and extra glad it banished any sad thoughts about  .  

It's really interesting to read about everyones nuchal scans. Mine is tomorrow and I'm a bit worried. It's weird that I've had no confirmation of the baby other than no AF and I can't help thinking it might not be there.  I was off work some of this/last week with a kidney infection so a bit concerned that this may have affected things. Only other downer on the whole thing is that my dad said out of the blue the other day that he didn't think I should have any more children and really didn't want to hear that I was pregnant again. A) he must be psychic as I haven't told him yet B) I could really do with his support but now I'm really scared about telling him. He's got a good reason as I was so very ill after the boys were born and its likely to happen again but ulitmately I'd choose to be twice as ill if it meant another baby....

On the nursery thing I can only talk from experience which is that the boys have been bringing home bugs since they started (x2 days a week from November) but I have been told that the earlier you build immunity the better in the long term. So short term pain..long term gain I guess. I'd make sure you visit lots and get an idea of what you do/ don't want for your child and if it doesn't seem right then there are other childcare options.  It's working for us at the moment and the boys get to do lots of messy things that they don't do with their grannies at home on the other x2 days. They seem to enjoy it and the staff are loving.  I think any childcare option is difficult as ultimately you're making a compromise.. good luck

love to all

Elly xxx

PS I am not sure of my due date yet. Think it is about 10th Nov but will let you know if the scan reveals all is OK.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Elly,

Good luck with your Nuchal tomorrow. Try not to worry hun, easier said than done i know.   
I am sure you have a somersaulting bubs in there at correct shape and size and you will get a good result and feel reassured by the risk factor you get hun.  

You can't benchmark your result against others on here as we are all different. I know that more than most as mine is waited so heavily for previous Down's with Willow, and I see others having v v fab results compared to mine which is blooming tough for me to see but I have to try and keep it in check, somehow   Remember a measurement below 3mm and presence (& poss length of) of a nasal bone are the main guides they use. 

Sorry your dad has been a bit off pace with his choice of comments, that is tough. You are bound to get his support when he knows what is actually happening, people do say daft things at inappropriate moments don't they?. You can do so much to safeguard against the postnatal-illness now you know you are at risk this time. There will be people to support and look out for you and hey there is a very good chance it won't happen again! I hope your pops says the right things when you tell him, I'm sure he will when he sees how happy you are to be pregnant again, how could he not?!

How is the infection? I'm sure the GP has looked after you well and it has done no harm to lil one, it is quite a common early pg symptom so I'm sure they have treated you well. I do hope you are feeling better.

Take care and let us know how you get on with the Nuchal, your kidney infection and with your Dad.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Well I survived yesterday - not sure how - but  I felt so ill after the shift, was home by 2.30pm and slept until 5.30pm.  Then was in bed by 9pm and struggled to get up at 5am this morning.  Feeling quite human at the moment though.  

Bump seems to have grown over the last day or so and I am now wearing my fatty trousers as (DH calls them - men are so polite)

Charlie - How are you doing today?

Elly - Good luck for your nuchal, I was dreading mine, but loved it once I saw bubs and the heart beating away - bubs even managed to wave once the sonographer had woken him/her up!!!!

Britta - Welcome to the thread

Right had better go and do some work    Got to work all weekend and bank holiday monday - how pants is that       

Might be online this afternoon, but have another acupuncture session and need my sleep before going out on a works quiz night..... not that I really want to go!!!!  

Catch you later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Tcha, don't get a chance to post for a couple of weeks and then there's 8 trillion posts to catch up on, girls you have been busy!!

Magpie - fingers double crossed for you.  

Britta - congrats on your bfp

moomin - don't know how you manage those early shifts, especilally when pg.

elly - good luck with your nuchal today. am sure your dad will be ok but he is boung to be a bit torn - he is just worried for you. can't remember what happened last time - did you lost a lot of blood and stuff?

Billie - congrats on the birth of Abigail, lovely name!

moomin - congrats on your nuchal results - very reassuring for you.

candy - you are allowed to hope for as many children as you want, so don't you feel bad.  Part of the whole infertility thing is the endless guilt - guilt for wanting children so badly, guilt for feeling bad when friends fall pregnant so easily, guilt for getting pg when so many others haven't, guilt for struggling through pregnancy / birth / being a new mother and then guilt for wanting any more children when others can't.  You just have to try and put the guilt aside and not let it hold you back.  really hope that you get your dream of a sibling for J  

Minkey - must be a huge relief for you to be a full time mum - i know that's what you have wanted for ages.

Prof Waff - have you got a pool? How exciting to have a home birth - I have heard nothing but positive things from my friends who have had home births.

We are all fine here = boys are lots of fun at the moment and I bought them their first pairs of shoes yesterday  so they look very cute.  We had a good time down in Devon but have been really busy since getting back, with work, putting the house on the market, viewing other houses and then me reversing into a skip.    So now I am stranded at home car-less until its fixed.    I managed to take the twins on the bus into town for the first time and it was actually fine so at least we can get about a bit.

hi to everyone else, love to bumps and babies
xxx kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well its been ages since I caught up with you all and now so much dont know where to start with personals! Just wanted to say hi really. 
Am having a rotten time with spd and working and looking after Tom is proving a challenge, cant hardly walk or drive and been feeling quite down but feel with only 7 weks left there is finally light at the end of the tunnel and cant wait to meet our new arrival.
PW Am soo jealous, so wanted home birth with Tom but had high blood pressure at end and they wouldnt let me. So good for you sounds perfect. Not long now aye!!
Anyhow love to all bumps and babies x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Morgan - fab to hear from you -  Shoes for the boys - oh how wonderful! Devon was good then?

Tomsmummy - Oh that sounds so painful, big  for you. I hope it improves in the next 7 weeks, a couple of friends have had it, one was on cruches & in wheelchair, other was managing OK. I do hope you are in the former category. 
Have you tried that special cushion thing, an inflated round number with nobbles on it? Actually I have one sitting in the office as a couple of peeps have used it, i suspect it is waiting patiently for me - they don't know I'm pg yet!
Not long to go now, only 7wks hun wow! When do you give up work? What kinda birth are you going for, can you not have a home birth this time then?

Moomin - glad you are alive, that's some nasty shifts you're working and all weekend too, how poo! Do you get lots of days off after to make up for it? hope you have fun at the quiz - can you stay awake for the whole thing?
Thanks for asking after me 

Not go much to report, had triple & standard bloods taken yesterday [should get some options and have them with and with out extra Down's waiting (bet the lab love me)] so we're in the waiting time again. It'll be nice to see what news they bring: good, bad or indifferent. 
Counselling session at Fetal Med Centre Tuesday. 
Back to see consultant next Fri to chat about screening results and poss diagnositic test  Oh help! I may need to have a paddy of - I wish someone else could make the decision and NOT me, Oh Why does it have to be me again?!!!!!! cos it is  freaking me out 
Planning a fairly chilled weekend, some walks, chores and seeing family & friends etc (keeping busy and occupied).

It's Friday lovies - and a long Weeeeeekeeeend! So what are you all doing? - i keep asking and I am obviously taking to myself AGAIN!

Love to all mummies & bubs and bump rubs to bumps, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I survived the quiz night and have to say had a good laugh to, got home just after 11pm absolutely dead on my feet.  But glad I went!!!

It was a hospital organised quiz night and who did I meet there but my fertility consultant!!!  We both work for the same trust but at different hospitals!!  

I am at work again!!!!  But on a late shift so feeling more human today, and after my team leader had a few drinks last night I managed to wangle having bank holiday monday off.... yippee... so got Monday and Tuesday off now ... can't wait .... got to go and buy some new bras as mine are now starting to dig in!!!

Anyone know where is the best place to go for bras?  Don't want to spend too much did think about getting a couple of sports type bras as hoping they might last me a bit longer ..... decisions decisions!!!!

How is everyone else?  Bet you are all out enjoying this nice weather .... I can sit from my office window     

Right better find some work to do!!!

Love to all you bumps and babes

Moomin
xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

charliezoom have not heard of cushion but sounds interesting, where do you get one? I am having hospital birth cos they say it is best if you have had fert treatment!! And also cos its a big one and have the spd. Am still working a bit but as I work for myself can take on what I think I can manage which is good.

Will be thinking of you and wishing you all the very best with your tests. I am sure everything will be fine and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Tomsummy,

I've asked the girl who bought it and she got it from www.bellavalore.co.uk (but site isn't loading at present, may be doing maintanence) so I hope it works later on. 
I've found these details Bellavalore - MILTON KEYNES. SOUTH EAST. 0870 8306015. 
more info from here http://www.physiosupplies.com/acatalog/copy_of_Stand_and_Sit_Balance_Disc.html it is this SSITDISC: 35cm Wobble Cushion with Pump.
Let me know you need me to find more info.

Glad you are able to take on work you want, what do you do? We run our own business so i know what a hassle it can be some times. I hope the SPD is a little improved for a restful weekend.

I hope you have a good weekend.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Bumps and Babes

Well here I am at work again, and I am so bored ...... and I feel shattered because I am so bored.  Have got to the point of starting to make some lists of what we will need to buy for bubs .... then wished I hadn't when I see the cost of it all adding up       

Can't believe how quiet it is on here today, bet you are all chilling out at home in front of the TV - so wish that was me!!!!

At least I have the next 2 days off work!!!!  

Right had better go and find some work to do

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Elly - Hi lovie. Did all go well with your Nuchal? You all good, twins OK, and having a great weekend?

Moomin - Well done on surviving the weekend workfest! Enjoy your days off! Some how you'll find the money for all that stuff cos it is worth it - scary though isn't it? Are you buying it all new or have you gotten friends and family who can pass on some items? 
So what are you doing to enjoy your days off?

What have all you ladies been up to?

Lots of love to all Bumps, Mummies & Bubs,

Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - we are getting some stuff from friends and family - which will help - off out in a bit to buy some new bras as mine are getting a little tight now      , then tomorrow I am off to Reading to see an old college friend and my god son!!!

How about you?


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello to everyone.
I don't know if it's too early for me to be over here. I'm only five weeks and 3 days pregnant so I'm hoping I'm not counting my chickens... As my sign in name suggests, I'm single. Have a combination of bad taste or bad luck with men so decided I couldn't wait any longer. I've been very lucky and got a BFP on my first cycle. I'm still trying my best to accept that I'm actually pg. The morning I tested I was so sure that it was negative that I lay in bed for two hours trying to convince myself that I didn't need the toilet.

Anyway I'll get into the personals more as I get to know everyone.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

*Going it alone -* Welcome! Huge     !! Never too early - you're welcome and good luck with these early days, I hope it sinks in soon - wait till you have that scan and lil one's heartbeat will hopefully be flashing back at you - then I'm sure it will sink in! Glad you joined and very much look forward to getting to know you!
Our TX worked first time too (both times, sadly lost first one - see my text below) so it can happen - and with Donor Sperm for you, top girlie well done! 
Exciting times and I'm sure I speak for the others on here too that we will love to share this time with you and I hope you with us.
What hosptial's care are you under in Leicester? (my sister trained at the Royal Infirmary!)

*Hi moomin! *Oh fab you can get stuff from other peeps - helps no end. We still have some savings from last year (when expecting Willow) to use, plus my nieice's stuff can be passed down too with any luck, don't expect to need the preterm items of clothing - I hope !!
Good luck with bra buying. Top place to try online is figleaves (if you do a google search you can pick up money off vouchers too!) Mothercare & M&S are both good, I think Debehams still do some, I'm in sports bras from last time at mo (ickle chested me - I wear 32inch bras which not many mat bras come in, so shock absorbers it is for me!). Enjoy your shop. 
I need to make up some blinds and curtains - if I can muster up the energy that is, I'm enjoying the chilling time. I did got to the gym for an hour at 8.30am like a good girl and walked for 4miles yesterday (in fact I think I've clocked up over 11miles this week) so am I allowed a chill day?! 
Enjoy God Son visiting tomorrow - I'm seeing neice (soon to be God-daughter) tomorrow they are coming alone to Fetal Med Unit (counselling session for me, sis used to work @ the hospital so will say hi to ex-colleagues) tomorrow with me, fab aren't they? How old is your God-Son, he is top fun?
You guys got any holidays booked? What does spring summer hold for you?

Much love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Charlie - Thanks for the welcome. I'm at the Royal! 

Sam xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

It has taken me a while to have the courage to come on here, silly I know but I still cant believe I am pregnant. I have had a flick through some of the posts and some of you I recognise from tx and so of you are new to me so I am lookign forward to getting to know you all better.

Anyway I am 8 weeks pregnant and scan at 7 weeks showed TWINS! very excited and scared!
I have another scan on thursday and I cant wait!

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello! we're on a roll 
*Welcome Donna -* recognise you hun, good to have you with us and your twinnies (several twin mums on here to lend a hand with your worries). I'm really looking forward to getting to know you better over the next weeks and months.
Huge    !
 with the scan and good luck with the next one, what day is that? As you have had an early scan was it a dating one, cos Minkey will want to put you on our list with your EDD?

Take care and speak soon!

*Sam -* How funny to be at teh Royal, it is such a small world. I'll ask if she knows of any ultra-sonographers still there (she trained in Radiography there many moons ago, I have spent many a hangover in the nurses home after a night at the pub next door!).

Lots of bump rubs, love to mummies & bubs,

Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charliezoom thanks for the info, I shall check it out tomorrow. I went swimming with my little boy and spent an hour just floating with the aid of a kids float and it was soo nice not to have any pain. I would so like a water birth but only 2 pools at my hosp so v unlikely! In answer to your question I do interior design how about you? Hope you have had a good weekend.

Donna wow congratulations twins!! How exciting and enjoy your next scan.

Moomin have you tried NCT nearly new sales they are excellant, especially if you become a member and help out with sorting the night before, you really can get some bargains.

Going it alone congratulations to you wonderful news and good for you. I admire you this site is just great for support. 

Hi to all others hope you have all had a great weekend


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone, just thought i would drop a line to say "hi", hope this msg finds you all well 
Thankyou all so much for your warm welcomes 
Good to see you over here Sam, it feels weird though doesnt it!! Good Luck with your scan, not too long to wait! Hiya to Donna aswell, bet your so pleased to get a BFP but with twins aswell!! WOW!! Double trouble !!
Well.. I have my scan in two days and i am so scared, i think this is the most nerve racking time of my life!! I just hope everything is ok! The pregnancy symptoms have kicked in big time, cannot take a deep breath without gipping!!  I wished for them so hard so that i knew everything was ok, how silly of me!! Never mind it will all be worth it!!

Love to you all,

Britta xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Britta - Good luck for your scan, have I worked it out right that it is now tomorrow? 
We all worry ourselves   , it is only natural and so I feel silly saying try not to worry! But I'm sure all will got well hun, lil heartbeat will flash back at you and you'll feel warm and gooey! Despite the morning, noon & night sickness and tired monsterness that you are suffering! Keep strong, not long now! Report in and let us know how it goes.

Tomsmummy - Cool job you got and adaptable for bubs! We run a graphic design consultancy, can be manic at times, but fun too! let me know how you get on with cushion finding. Sounds fab to have floated in bliss for a while - bet that was amazing. Not long now for you and lets hope that it is a quiet night for the birthing pool so you get a look in!  

Love to all mummies, bubs and bump rubs to bumps ladies (esp newbies),

Charlie xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you are all OK. Not been around much as not been too well. Got pre-eclampsia and been in and out of hosp for a couple of weeks due to high blood pressure. Outcome is that I am being induced tomorrow which is not the dream scenario but is for the best. V scared as chances of ending in a c-section are about 35% and I really wanted a water birth but I have to be sensible and think about what is best for the baby and me. So this time tomorrow or day after I will be a Mum!

Let you all know how it turns out soon!

Love to all
Jules
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jules,

Hope everything goes smoothly and quickly for you tomorrow 
Makes it seem real when you think in 24/48 hrs you will be a Mummy    

Sending lots of love 
will be looking out for your news 

Looby & katie 

Love to all, 
sorry i've not been around - madam has another viral infection with a temp of 104 yesterday   
on a brighter note - a couple more piccies in gallery to bore you all with   

Looby xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Everyone

Best of luck for tomorrow Jules.  Really sorry to hear about the pre eclampsia - my friend had this (having planned at home water birth) and now has a super 15month old boy.  It's my feeling that birth is rarely the way we plan it  (mine were 8 1/2 weeks early..) but the outcome is worth it .. however you get there.

Donna congratulations on the scan - twins are great.. don't let anyone tell you any different  

Sorry I've not provided post scan update - we have gone up to North Wales for a week's break and only just managed to get the internet to work.  The scan went fine. It's only one baby (phew) but kicking away. The boys were much more interested at the machines than the picture on the screen so DH spent most of his time trying to keep hold of them as they crawled in different directions.  Very different from our first time when we were able to stare at leisure at the babies on the screen.  I was really pleased with the nuchal result. For my age the risk is about 1:285 but after the blood test and measurements it has gone up to 1:4800 so I'm really relieved.  Also had a booking in with the midwife who is lovely. I've got the same one as last time and she says she really wants to be at the birth.  We're talking about waterbirths at home. So different from last time.  However what will be will be and I'm trying not to look forward to anthing except a healthy baby.

Better go - this internet connection is really slow

love to all

Elly xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Miss Jules - Good luck for tomorrow..will be keeping everything crossed for you..so you can keep everything uncrossed!
Love N. Lass X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello, sorry for the long time no post!

welcome and congratulations to all the new BFPs. Look forward to getting to know you and bumps over the coming months. There have been so many posts since I was last online I appologise now for the lack of personals.
There was some debate about childcare. Thomas goes to a childminder who we all think the world of. I did have someone else lined up but she messed us around a few weeks before I was due to go back to work, but its funny how things work out as the one he goes to is so much nicer. I spent alot of time getting to know the 1st one but never felt 100% with her but thought this was how I'd feel about leaving Thomas with anyone but as soon I met the one he is with now I knew it was a feeling about the other one as a person. My advice is go with your gut instinct and get something in writing. The one who screwed us said we didn't need anything in writing blah blah blah..and so we didn't have any come back. Thomas was 7 months old when he started going there and he is always so happy to see her..in fact I have to hold on to him tight when she opens the door beacuse I think he's going to jump out of my arms. The advantage we find is that because she lives in the same village as us she takes him to the things I would if I was at home e.g. library, story time and music and dance sessions. There was also a cost implication as DH is a teacher and off 13 weeks of the year we get some weeks free and the others 1/2 price whereas the nursery wanted full pay for 52 weeks of the year. The nursery were also less flexible and accomodating in regards to my hours. At the ed of the day everyone has to make which ever decision suits them. Although some days it is harder to drop him off than others (after holidays) I have never worried about him. We have been so lucky she is such a wonderful person and so thoughtful. The days I work late so don't get to see him before he goes to bed, she sends me txts to tell me what he has been upto.
Thomas has also had his 1 st pair of shoes, size 3 1/2 F. Looks so grown up!
I am running 1 mile every day and loving listening to my music on my ipod...did have to delete Thomas' nursery rhymes as not finding Pop goes the weasle too motivating!

Sorry for the Me post but wanted to mention childminders as I think other people had posted in regards to nursery.

Will catch up with personals soon...promise!

Love N. lass Xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Elly -  so pleased to hear the scan went well. What is your EDD? Really hope your dad will be happy for you when you tell him. How are the boys..I always wonder what they are upto being born on the same day as Thomas. Are they walking yet? Had to take Thomas to see the paedetrician because of his complete lack of weight bearing but a few days b4 apt he decided to start pulling himself up. Told me it was v common for bum shufflers to be late walkers as it is harder to get into standing position from bottom as opposed to crawl position. A friend introduced me to someone who lived on the nxt street to us and her little boy was also born on the same day..very bizarre I hadn't even seen her walking around, not exactly a large village.
Take care, Love N. Lass X


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie.  Sorry for the distinct lack of posts recently but I don't know where the time goes!!  I'm on my way to bed now so don't have time for loads of personals but know that I'm thinking of you all!

I just wanted to say welcome to all of the new BFP'ers.  You will absolutely love this site and get so much support - everyone is fantastic!!

Good luck for tomorrow Miss Jules - I look forward to hearing your news soon.

Tomsmummy - so sorry to hear about the SPD.  I spent my last couple of weeks on crutches and in pain with a back problem and that was bad enough.  I can't imagine it with 7 weeks to go and a little one to care for.  My heart goes out to you.

Abigail is doing really well.  She's started to put weight on now after losing after her birth.  She's feeding well - if a little too often in the night for my liking - I did so like my sleep!!  Dh returns to work on Thursday after nearly a month off, so that will take some getting used to, but we've loads of plans to go to Bosom Buddies and Sunbeams so should stay out of mischief.

Lots of Love from Billie and Abigail xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56589.0.html

Special love and best wishes to Miss Jules and her precious new arrival! Can't wait to hear the news hunny   

H xx


----------

